# Bottoms up



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Dont cats sleep in some strange positions and places! 







Archie snozzin on the pc shelf 

Where do yours sleep?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww what a cute picture 

Molly will sleep in the most uncomfortable places, in fact most places accept her 'proper' bed


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

One of mine likes to sleep in the washing basket and they all love a cardboard box
Gave their lovely bed to my mum, her cats love it.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

So apart from Jenny, no one else likes my photo of Archie :crying:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I do  She Archie looks very comfortable :thumbup:

But I have to say you can't really see what Archie looks like properly there ... I think we need lots more pictures :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I do  She Archie looks very comfortable :thumbup:
> 
> But I have to say you can't really see what Archie looks like properly there ... I think we need lots more pictures :001_wub:


 lol. Aurelia he is a bit camera shy, i click and he moves!!! 

Have a few good ones of my black and white cats tho...thats another post..hehe


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

ROTFL - love it!


----------



## ivantheboss (Aug 29, 2011)

nice! My cat sleeps next to the TV


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i think we need more pictures..._


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahh he's scrumptious, doesn't look overly comfy does he :lol:

Definately need more photos I think Maisie Moo may have found a potential new boyfriend


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

great pic.....they sure do sleep in some strange positions


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the pic.  :thumbsup:



sharonchilds said:


> Where do yours sleep?


Candy sleeps anywhere she wants . :lol:


----------

